# Help for an old Delta XL-10 table saw



## misterbrister (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey there. I'm new to the scene (and to woodworking). Got started like lots of you probably did, with my wife coaxing /daring me into a few small projects. I found a decent used table saw on Craigslist and here I am.

The saw in question is a Delta XL-10. I think the model number is 36-380. It's probably a good 20 years old, but still in good shape. I've checked the runout and the saw cuts straight. I was hoping to get a dado set, but I don't have the insert for it, and I can't seem to find one online. Any ideas on where I can find one?

Thanks!


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Why buy what you can make? Inserts are dead simple to make, just cut a piece of scrap to the correct shape and shave it down to fit flush


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Use a piece of wood just a bit thinner than needed and drill thru holes, for leveling set screws.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Is it the thin version?*

You can always use the saw insert and cut it away to fit a dado set. Ebay has quite a few types for Deltas, but you would have to check the size of yours....

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk...+insert.TRS0&_nkw=Delta+XL-10+insert&_sacat=0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-Origin...ed-Table-Sa-/321878021651?hash=item4af16cd613


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Do a search for "*Zero Clearance Inserts*", lots of advice, every saw is different but you will get the general idea to make your own.


----------



## MEP1 (Aug 14, 2015)

http://woodgears.ca/delta_saw/insert.html


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, weve hit a thread where every one of the responses agrees on something. Can we acknowledge that this is either a miracle or a sign of the end times?


----------



## misterbrister (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the great suggestions guys!


----------

